# Oconee WMA (Impoundment #1) - 8th Hunt



## delacroix (Oct 17, 2018)

We drew it. If you also got it, please PM.


----------



## BaldofPate (Oct 17, 2018)

My 7 didn't touch pond 1 hunt 1. On to next year.  It's fairly sad this is the kind of wait you have to expect for that hunt, but we are in GA.  Good luck.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Oct 20, 2018)

Burned 6 or 7 last year on pond 1 we never pulled the trigger. Saw a few a mile high and over the river. Other group on the pond killed 2 don’t even remember what they were.


----------



## BaldofPate (Oct 20, 2018)

I know Denton is mediocre at best, but I've always wanted to hunt it at least once.  Altamaha isn't what it was ten years ago and Denton is only 45 min from the house instead of 3 or 4 hours to the coast with a hotel bill.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2018)

It is sad, that's the only way to describe it.


----------



## delacroix (Jan 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 6, 2019)

BaldofPate said:


> My 7 didn't touch pond 1 hunt 1. On to next year.  It's fairly sad this is the kind of wait you have to expect for that hunt, but we are in GA.  Good luck.


We hunted the second hunt. Game warden had a print out with him for all the hunts. It took 11-12 points for the first hunt. Our buddy wagered I think 8 for the second hunt. We didn't kill a duck. The other 2 groups killed 18 and 17. All divers. One of the groups hunted first hunt also and had them dialed in. Funny thing is we took the spot the group that shot 17 ducks wanted.   I think we got out decoyed. They both had a good spread. We only brought 8-9 and a motion seek. It was my first time there and a cool experience


----------



## BaldofPate (Jan 7, 2019)

Only 4 or 5 more years.


----------



## UKwildcats93 (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm hunting there this weekend. Hoping it will get a little colder between now and then.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jan 8, 2019)

BaldofPate said:


> My 7 didn't touch pond 1 hunt 1. On to next year.  It's fairly sad this is the kind of wait you have to expect for that hunt, but we are in GA.  Good luck.



My 10 sure didn’t touch it.


----------



## Sweet talker (Jan 14, 2019)

How did your hunt go ?


----------

